
Why video games and board games aren’t a good measure of AI intelligence - masonxmiranda
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/19/21029605/artificial-intelligence-ai-progress-measurement-benchmarks-interview-francois-chollet-google
======
masonxmiranda
François Chollet: “ If researchers want to make progress toward general
artificial intelligence, they need to look past popular benchmarks like video
games and board games, and start thinking about the skills that actually make
humans clever, like our ability to generalize and adapt.”

